# Rabbit Housing - Your Thoughts Please



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am constantly looking for a large hutch in readiness for a friend for Barney.

This particular one can easily be placed up along side the garage.

http://www.rehutches.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/rabbit-hutch-number-thirty.jpg

I hope the link works

Sue


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

That looks awesome


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> That looks awesome


It states the shed part is large enough to put the hutch in. Not sure about that though.

I also saw this 7 foot hutch and run, there are lots of extras you can buy to improve the hutch. This set up is about half the price of the one shown in my in first post.

http://www.rehutches.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/rabbit-hutch-number-twenty-nine.jpg

http://www.rehutches.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/run_attachment.jpg

I can't seem to attach the link showing the whole site of this company.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE that first enclosure!! What company is it from? And dare I ask how much.

If it is made ot order, I would be asking for small, strong mesh to deter the mice though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

sskmick said:


> It states the shed part is large enough to put the hutch in. Not sure about that though.
> 
> I also saw this 7 foot hutch and run, there are lots of extras you can buy to improve the hutch. This set up is about half the price of the one shown in my in first post.
> 
> ...


I would go for options more like the first link if I'm honest, you can get some nice dog kennels that work very well with rabbits, and as Barney is a large bun they would be much more suitable


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> I would go for options more like the first link if I'm honest, you can get some nice dog kennels that work very well with rabbits, and as Barney is a large bun they would be much more suitable


I never thought of an outdoor dog kennel, I know the ones you mean with a run so to speak attached. I was also thinking of a small shed, attach a run, put a cat flap in the door leading to the run. I am concerned about ventilation though, an open window is an invitation to unwanted guests.

Summersky: the company is Rabbit Hutches | Rabbit Hutches For Sale | Ryedale Pet Homes when you get onto the website - I hope this link works.

Rabbit Hutches | Rabbit Hutches For Sale | Ryedale Pet Homes

Select extra large hutches the one I was looking at is a little over £1,000 but that also includes delivery.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

For that sort of money, wouldnt you be better off with a shed and some aviary panels to make a run?

Seems rather excessive for what it is.

Very nice though.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for the tip about dog kennels, this one is £529.00

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51kkTk695VL._AA160_.jpg

This on is a 10' x 4' £499.00 - I'm going to keep looking :dita:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51V1dw3g2dL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

Are these really gonig to be suitable for two rabbits?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> For that sort of money, wouldnt you be better off with a shed and some aviary panels to make a run?
> 
> Seems rather excessive for what it is.
> 
> Very nice though.


My problem is I am no good at DIY, I can just about manage a flat pack. Seriously I was well chuffed with myself when I changed the front door handles, we lived on a main road at the time. The bus was at the bus stop, everyone on the bus was watching me, I was so proud of myself and went to close the door - now picture "Mr Bean" closing the door, yip the handle were the wrong way round so I couldn't close the door.  I had to take them off and start again.  :lol::lol:

If I bought a shed I would have to buy a run. I have thought about that too. I have plenty of time to choose suitable housing for them.

If members think the 10' x 4' dog kennel would be suitable then tbh I will order that today as there is only one left and this is half the price, its only £4.08 delivery charges too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

sskmick said:


> Thanks for the tip about dog kennels, this one is £529.00
> 
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51kkTk695VL._AA160_.jpg
> 
> ...


Both of those are suitable  Although I would go for the first design because then on windy days the wind won't howl through the run


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

http://www.premieranimalhousing.co.uk/libs/timthumb.php?src=/images/product/royal_oak_dog_kennel.JPG&h=277&w=370&zc=1%20alt=%27royal_oak_dog_kennel.JPG%27

I have saved this one to my favourites, for a 14' x 4' it is £828.99 it includes delivery and installation. I think this is the one I prefer as it is built up slightly around the run, the price includes, a draught excluder fitted and wipe clean floor and insultation and PVC lining.

This one seems to be better value.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

How big is the enclosed section?

ETA: Just found it, that is great  You can add some shelves to the inside and run section to increase the space too:thumbup1:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> How big is the enclosed section?
> 
> ETA: Just found it, that is great  You can add some shelves to the inside and run section to increase the space too:thumbup1:


That's a good idea to add shelving and ramps.

I feel happy with the premier one tbh, and thinking about the wind I think it would be better placing it at the bottom of the garden abutting the wall.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

Depending on the height of the shelves you won't need ramps  I have a few here that can hop 4ft from a standstill so a 1-2ft shelf won't pose any problems


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You've found some great housing!

Re positioning, do think winter and summer, ie, how the sun moves around/natural shade too.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

If you have a look at the sizes, the 8ft doesn't provide that much space (32 square foot) Minimum size would be 10ft (40 square foot). 

The Royal Oak Wooden Dog Kennel & Run


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Louiseandfriends said:


> If you have a look at the sizes, the 8ft doesn't provide that much space (32 square foot) Minimum size would be 10ft (40 square foot).
> 
> The Royal Oak Wooden Dog Kennel & Run


The one I was looking at is 14' x 4', the same size as the Rabbit Housing in my first post 

Summersky: I have thought about the sun and shade, there are high trees behind the wall, and our garage creates shade too. They will also have supervised freedom of the garden as Barney does.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Brilliant job!!

If only alll bunnies were that lucky. 

It's heartbreaking how some have to live.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Ooooh 14x4 will be lovelyyyy!  xx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

They are on the pricey side  could you not buy a 6x8 shed and find someone who makes aviaries to make a run? The run will be easier at full height btw  if you have the run on the side you could have a flap to it and then a mesh shed door for during the day with the wooden one for overnight


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

hazyreality said:


> They are on the pricey side  could you not buy a 6x8 shed and find someone who makes aviaries to make a run? The run will be easier at full height btw  if you have the run on the side you could have a flap to it and then a mesh shed door for during the day with the wooden one for overnight


I had thought about a shed and adding a run, while the rabbit housing/dog kennels that I am looking at is pricey £800 and odd whatever it is, it will be fully installed and complete with insulatiton and PV lined, I will also get a wipe clean floor covering. I also feel a purpose built housing will be better ie vthe overall look of it, I feel it is neat and pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I love the look of the dog kennels! I have just asked hubby to get our bunnies one and he actually said we'll look into it after Christmas!! :thumbup:


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have hardly slept all night thinking about the dog kennel as opposed to the rabbit housing. All because I read a thread where the rabbit was difficult to get into the hutch. Whilst this isn't a major issue there are times when the temperature has dropped to -10 it happened a couple of years ago.

The dog kennel doesn't have a lockable door to the indoor part, I intend to get a draught excluder which no doubt will be strips of plastic. I am going to have a word with the company to see if a door could be fitted, if not I will ask my son-in-law to see if he could fit a door for us.

Other things I have thought of is trekking through the garden several times a day I will need a path, otherwise in the winter months the garden will become a mud bath. I will also need lighting during in the winter months. We have an outside socket so that shouldn't pose too much of a problem. We are also having the garage either renovated or a new one built. When we had the rewire done we allowed for the garage to have electricity and we have a roll of pyro (not sure if that's right) but the wiring we need anyway, so we could easily fit a flood light to the garage to shine onto the rabbit housing. 

Then there is actually setting the building up to accommodate the pair. shelving was mentioned, I have been thinking about cleaning the shelving has to be high enough for me to sweep it out without too much bending. I'm fit and well now but for how long... 

I was thinking about a cupboard or 4' single storey hutch, inside the shed area as a bedding area for the pair, this will also act as a shelf.

Will I need to keep the indoor area thick with woodshavings and hay or set it up as I do the living area of his hutch, its about 1" to 2" thick of woodshavings and 2" to 3" inches thick of hay. His bedding area is very thick, he actually makes a nest in the back corner, when he is in there you can hardly see him.

The things that I think about, sad isn't it. At least I will have them both around Springtime and judge it as I go.

The run area will sit on the grass, what I did with this run was put wire mesh on the bottom covered it with a bit of top soil then added turf, in the hope of stopping foxes digging in or Barney digging out. Not sure whether to to the same, or just flag the whole area.

 I'm starting as I mean to go on, I have asked hubby to come out with me when I let Barney out (which will be after I have posted here), he said he will, smashing - when we get the new arrival, I will need him to help until I feel confident with them both in the garden by that time he will be used to it and not doing anything different. He is setting his camera up, as he likes taking photos, not a problem (always method in my madness ). 

I do hope potential new rabbit owners read this thread, as there is a lot more to owning rabbits than buying a cute fluffy kit at £30.00 from a local petshop - tell me about it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

You don't have to worry about locking them into the sleeping section, so long as they have a warm dry area to go to then they are fine. Rabbits cope much better with the cold than the heat and being out all the time means they have built up a good winter coat, and if everything goes to plan he will have a wifebun to snuggle up to to help keep him warm 

Just make sure you stuff the sleeping section with fresh hay and maybe get some snugglesafes and he will be fine to have 24/7 access to the run


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm so glad you posted this thread because I had been looking for better accommodation for my bunnies and I have now decided 100% on a dog kennel/run and hubby has said we will get one asap. I can't wait


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> I'm so glad you posted this thread because I had been looking for better accommodation for my bunnies and I have now decided 100% on a dog kennel/run and hubby has said we will get one asap. I can't wait


I have seen other people's DIY set ups, thanks to a member on here, and they are brilliant. I just know mine wouldn't look like that. These set ups gave me an idea of what I wanted for mine. They will also have supervised freedom of our garden, as Barney does now.

I too am excited, I couldn't sleep properly last night, going over everything in my head, its a lot of money if I get it wrong. I like the dog kennel and run because I like raised wooden plinth running along the bottom of the run, it looks finished off so to speak. I'm fairly sure we will be putting paving slabs down for added security against preditors and it will prevent them from digging out.


----------

